# Custom made decorations



## Yimr (Feb 11, 2013)

so i am planning on making a paludarium (24"Lx18"Wx12"H) for some fiddler crabs and at least one or 2 different species of fish (undecided) while planting with it various types of plants as well (also undecided on species) and i am wanting the land part of the cage to have a cascading waterfall that leads back into the water. i can make this possible with rocks but i feel it will be hard to find the 'perfect' rocks for this.

I saw this guys creations (https://www.youtube.com/user/LizardL...ew=0&flow=grid) and thought that might work, but i am not sure if the materials would have a unhealthy affect on the water/inhabitants or if the creation would withstand the water. Any ideas or thought about this? or if this is the wrong thread for this question can you suggest to me a better one? thanks guys.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

youtube link is not valid. 
Most people use this styrofoam walls, carve it, and then apply cement and some kind of sealer i think. Or you can use Great Stuff and do it that way.


----------

